# [SOLVED] Laptop Randomly Shuts Down



## zoomy123 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a Toshiba Satellite L645d-S4036 laptop. I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit Service Pack 1. Whenever I attempt to boot my laptop in normal mode it shuts down within 30 seconds of logging on. There's no bsod, no crashing, the laptop just completely shuts off. However, I can run my laptop in safe mode for any length of time; my laptop only shuts off when I attempt to boot it in normal mode (this leads me to believe that the problem is not a heat related issue). I've also run Kaspersky TDSS Killer, Super Anti-Spyware, Malwarbytes Anti-Malware, and Microsoft Security Essentials, and nothing was found, which leads me to believe it's not a virus-related issue. Also, because my computer runs in safe mode but not normal mode, this leads me to believe that the problem is in some way software related but I'm not sure.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## script_kiddie (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Laptop Randomly Shuts Down*

Hi,

I'm far from being an expert, I just want to help out. This is what I do whenever I get this issue.

1.Try to remember any changes made to your laptop before the issue came up.

Because if you can boot into safe mode but not normally then it could be a previously installed program or a corrupted/missing important system file. Not sure if drivers could be related to this. Any expert out there please shed some light here.

2. Have you tried the "Last known good configuration" option?

3. If system restore is enabled then Restore to a previous state. If you can't then you can try the next step that I do.

4. In the search box type in "msconfig" and hit enter. Go to the services tab. Check the "hide all the microsoft services". You will then see a list of services. You can uncheck then apply. Try to boot normally. If that doesn't work go to msconfig again but this time, you need to click on the start up tab. Unchek the start up items and see if that fixes it.

Note: It is important to uncheck the "Hide all Microsoft services" so that you will not be able to uncheck the important services that your laptop needs in order to function properly.

5. This last step usually fixes my computer issues whenever I encounter something like this, but I'm not sure if this will be the case for you. Anyway, if you have your windows 7 installer disc, you can boot into it and then choose the repair option there to repair your windows.

Note: You have to go to your BIOS setting. Go to the boot options menu then set it to boot from the disc first and then the hard drive second.

Hope this helps. Like what I said, I'm no expert, this is all based on my own personal experience soo yeah good luck!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Randomly Shuts Down*

Hello,

Is this laptop out of the warranty period?

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

If the laptop is shutting down then it is more likely to be a hardware problem.

It s possible that there is a problem with the graphics chip.


----------



## zoomy123 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Randomly Shuts Down*



script_kiddie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm far from being an expert, I just want to help out. This is what I do whenever I get this issue.
> 
> ...



1. I had previously tried last known good configuration, but that didn't work.

2. I had also tried system restore, but that didn't work either.

3. Then I tried disabling all start up programs, but that didn't work.

4. Next, I tried disabling all processes. In conjunction with this, I also tried uninstalling Adobe Flash Player 11 and Adobe Flashplayer 11 ActiveX Plugin. And...it worked!

I don't know which one solved the problem, I'm leaning towards the uninstallation of the Adove Flashplayer (I've heard about some people having problems with it Flashplayer shutting down their computers as well) but I can't know for sure. But here are a list of processes that I disabled:

SAS Core Service
Adobe Acrobat Update Service
AMD External Events Utility
Apple Mobile Device
Application Sendori
Bonjour Service
Comodo LPS Launcher
Comodo Internet Security Helper Service
GeekBuddyRSP Service
Google Update Service (gupdate)
Google Update Service (gupdatem)
Google Software Updater
InstallDriver Table Manager
iPod Service
Mozilla Maintenance Service
Toshiba Laptop Checkup Application Launcher
Secunia PSI Agent
Service Sendori
Skype Updater
sndappv2
TMachInfo
Toshiba Optical Disc Drive Service
Toshiba Power Saver
Toshiba eco Utility Service
Toshiba HDD SDD Alert Service
TPCH Service
UMVPFSrv


Thanks for your help.


----------



## script_kiddie (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Laptop Randomly Shuts Down*

Hi,

At this point, since you disabled those services and uninstalled adobe, we can't be sure which move solved the issue. One way to find out(Don't know other ways though) is to enable those services again then restart your computer. If the issue comes back then it means that one of those services(could be more than one though) is the culprit, but if the issue does not come back then we could say that the culprit is adobe flash and uninstalling them fixed the issue.

In case you find out that it's the services, you can pin point which service is the culprit via divide and conquer method. Disable half of the services then restart. If it fixes the issue then you know that it's one of those services. So now you can disable half of the services that you disabled earlier. And just keep dividing until you get the culprit.



Note: one of the experts above suggested that it could also be a hardware issue like graphics chip issue, if you think about it, it could be the case because(if i'm not mistaken) when you run in safe mode the graphics is kind of limited. But if it is working now then that's cool.


----------



## wshareef (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a Toshiba satellite L645. I had similar problem with my win 7 home. 
I figured it may be the power adapter that was slightly damaged, so got a new Toshiba power adapter. 

Then I figured it was the heat sink, so I took it apart and cleaned the heat sink and even renewed the thermal paste that connects the heat sink to the CPU. but problem persisted. 

Then I suspected it was a software issue, i installed Lubuntu 15.10 from scratch. Issue is still the same.

In fact, it has gotten worse with time. Before it was on long enough for me to install Lubuntu. But now when I turn on the computer, from that moment onwards, the laptop shuts down between 5 secs to a few minutes. 

Now I am suspecting the bios or a short circuit somewhere. :banghead:

Any suggestions?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you experiencing BSODs?

If so, please start your own thread and follow these instructions -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ions-windows-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html

If no BSODs, please post in our Hardware Forum as I won't be able to help you with hardware issues.

Motherboards, Bios & CPU

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

